# Startin' to like "Program" mode...



## Chairman7w (May 25, 2009)

Do any of you guys use Program Mode?

I find myself using it more and more.  It's very handy in a pinch (bird lands, get a quick shot!).

What do you guys think?


----------



## Alpha (May 25, 2009)

I almost always shoot in program unless I have a specific reason not to. Granted, I often have a specific reason not to, but for shooting on the fly I see no reason to go into full manual unless you're a luddite or practicing shooting without the aide of your camera.


----------



## MikeBcos (May 25, 2009)

My camera is always on P simply so I can just grab a shot without having to worry about settings, 90% of the time it does a great job. For the other 10% I use S, A or M as necessary.


----------



## RONDAL (May 25, 2009)

im always on p unless i dont need to be


----------



## Josh66 (May 25, 2009)

I have to admit that I don't really know what program mode does.  I always thought that it was basically the green box with RAW, but even 35mm cameras have program - so it must be something else.

What does it do, and what can it not do?


----------



## Alpha (May 25, 2009)

It's more or less interchangeable with auto-metering aperture priority.


----------



## captainkimo (May 25, 2009)

Program mode is good for snapshots or for shots especially when you have to shoot it quick that you don't have enough time to tweak the settings. But if you want to enjoy more flexibility and learn more, Manual mode is the way to go.

Cheers!

_Captain Kimo_


----------



## fwellers (May 26, 2009)

Alpha said:


> I almost always shoot in program unless I have a specific reason not to. Granted, I often have a specific reason not to, but for shooting on the fly I see no reason to go into full manual unless you're a luddite or practicing shooting without the aide of your camera.



Well I shoot manual all the time, and don't consider myself a luddite. I just haven't decided to trust program mode yet. I think I can do better.


----------



## pez (May 26, 2009)

I usually shoot aperture priority (sometimes manual), but keep it set to program in case I suddenly want a fast shot with less chance of a "DOH" moment (slapping the forehead that hard destroys brain cells).


----------



## Overread (May 26, 2009)

Generaly I prefer aperture priority or shutter priority for walking around with. Aperture priority is my favourite as I understand aperture and depth of field better and I like controling it - -shutter priority is what I tend to stick to on dimmer days as I mostly shoot animals - so I need that faster shutter speed even if sometimes I get an underexposure but a bit (I can brighten and for websize it does not look half bad - but motion blur one can't lose!)

Manual mode I keep for macro and when flash is dominating as a light source - often then I want an apertuer and shutter speed that the auto modes just won't give me


----------



## manaheim (May 26, 2009)

I use program quite a bit.   I use aperature a lot as well.  Shutter only occasionally.  Manual when I'm doing something specific and I have the time to compose the shot.

On Nikons I occasionally find that Program mode doesn't use a wide enough aperature to get the DOF I want... I think it's trying to avoid using the widest aperature possible, likely just because a lot of lenses have issues at the widest.  I'm speculating, however.


----------



## mrodgers (May 26, 2009)

My camera is not the greatest.  99% of the time it sits at f/3.5, occasionally outside with the kids I am up to f/5.6.  I haven't done any "photography" in a while because I haven't gone anywhere for a while.  Most of my shots have been the kids or the dog in the backyard playing.  I usually just meter on the sky and set it in manual.

My wife likes to pick up the camera during the day.  I've tried to have her shoot in P mode telling her to change the ISO depending on if she is inside or outside.  My camera has a max of 400 limit set by me because of noise.  In auto mode, it will boost up to 800 or 1600 and that's not good at all with my camera.

Problem is, she refuses to listen on how to work the camera.  Thus, she gets indoor shots at ISO64 or outside shots at ISO400, depending on where I was previously.  Doesn't really matter though because all her shots are throwaways anyways.  She also refuses to use the zoom so the kids take up about 1/100th of the frame.  I finally told her to go ahead and use it in auto.


----------



## Dagwood56 (May 26, 2009)

If I'm really feeling creative and my subject isn't going to fly, hop, crawl or run away and I have the patience to do so, I'll use manual mode, but most often I use program shift, shutter priority or Ap priority. I also prefer to shoot at ISO 100, but will sometimes when conditions really warrant, use 200, 400, or Lo80.


----------



## epp_b (May 26, 2009)

I used to use P mode a lot, but I use aperture priority and manual almost exclusively now.  The problem with P mode is that it can only guess makes a technically even and correct exposure, but it can't know what you want to capture in terms of depth of field and motion.  Most of my subjects are still, so I shoot in aperture priority most of the time and switch to manual when I want an exposure that I can't otherwise tell the camera to make.


----------



## bigtwinky (May 26, 2009)

I haven't really shot in Program mode mainly because I'm still learning and prefer to have the flexibility of using Aperture or Shutter priorities, as well as Manual when I have the time to compose / think.

So Manual when I can, else Aperture / Shutter.  I'll have to give a go at Program though.


----------



## itznfb (May 26, 2009)

i used to use Aperture priority but more recently i've been using Manual exclusively unless i'm in a situation where i can't tweak settings fast enough, then i'll go back to Aperture priority.


----------



## musicaleCA (May 26, 2009)

I do plenty of candid shots, but regardless of what I'm doing, I'm almost always using Av. The reason being is that generally I want as shallow a DoF as I can get with my lens (sadly that means f/5.6 on my 55-250, but then again for candids it's actually better because it adds context...moving on...). I find that the full-auto ("program") mode won't give me what *I* want creatively; it just goes by the light meter and makes everything 18% grey. The flip side is that I indirectly control shutter speed as well; if the camera automatically sets a shutter speed too slow for what I'm shooting, I can stop-up the aperture or ISO (unless there's a reason I want a specific shutter-speed; most of the time I just want something 1/60 or faster).

I only use full manual when doing long exposures or using flash.


----------



## GeneralBenson (May 26, 2009)

Pentax has this thing called Hyper-Program mode, which I am getting really fond of.  It's basically aperture priority and shutter priority and program mode all wrapped into one.  It will just be in regular program mode until you touch one of the e-dials.  If you adjust the aperture dial, it will automatically flip into aperture priority, and if you touch the shutter dial, it will switch into shutter priority.  So you can seamlessly make aperture or shutter decisions while it adjusts the other for you, and anytime you want, you can just press the green button, and it will go back into full program.  Pretty sweet stuff.


----------



## Chairman7w (May 26, 2009)

That sounds pretty cool General, I'd be down for that.

I do like Program Mode, but probably have used AP mode more.  Like it was said earlier, I do manual too, when the subject is not gonna fly/hop away.  

I think it's probably a good idea to use and get familiar with all of the modes your camera has to offer, so you can capture *the* image you're looking for.



GeneralBenson said:


> Pentax has this thing called Hyper-Program mode, which I am getting really fond of. It's basically aperture priority and shutter priority and program mode all wrapped into one. It will just be in regular program mode until you touch one of the e-dials. If you adjust the aperture dial, it will automatically flip into aperture priority, and if you touch the shutter dial, it will switch into shutter priority. So you can seamlessly make aperture or shutter decisions while it adjusts the other for you, and anytime you want, you can just press the green button, and it will go back into full program. Pretty sweet stuff.


----------



## GeneralBenson (May 26, 2009)

Chairman7w said:


> I think it's probably a good idea to use and get familiar with all of the modes your camera has to offer, so you can capture *the* image you're looking for.



I agree.  I used to be one of those manual only snobs.  And I sitll think it's the best way to have complete creative control, and I still use it all the time.  I used to hate all other modes, because they never gave me the results I wanted.  But then I realized that you have to learn to control those just like you need to learn to control manual mode.  Now that I've forced myself to get used to program and AV mode, I like them more and more.  I use them when things change fast, and I don't have time to be making big adjustments on the fly.  I used to hate missing shots because I couldn't change the exposure fast enough.


----------



## Dagwood56 (May 26, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> Pentax has this thing called Hyper-Program mode, which I am getting really fond of. It's basically aperture priority and shutter priority and program mode all wrapped into one. It will just be in regular program mode until you touch one of the e-dials. If you adjust the aperture dial, it will automatically flip into aperture priority, and if you touch the shutter dial, it will switch into shutter priority. So you can seamlessly make aperture or shutter decisions while it adjusts the other for you, and anytime you want, you can just press the green button, and it will go back into full program. Pretty sweet stuff.


 
That sounds like Program Shift{sony100} If I don't like what the camera's program mode chooses all I need to do is use a dial and I can change shutter speed or aperture to what I want while still staying in program mode.


----------



## MikeBcos (May 26, 2009)

Dagwood56 said:


> GeneralBenson said:
> 
> 
> > Pentax has this thing called Hyper-Program mode, which I am getting really fond of. It's basically aperture priority and shutter priority and program mode all wrapped into one. It will just be in regular program mode until you touch one of the e-dials. If you adjust the aperture dial, it will automatically flip into aperture priority, and if you touch the shutter dial, it will switch into shutter priority. So you can seamlessly make aperture or shutter decisions while it adjusts the other for you, and anytime you want, you can just press the green button, and it will go back into full program. Pretty sweet stuff.
> ...



My Nikon D40 has the same feature, it's very handy sometimes.


----------



## Jon_Are (May 26, 2009)

Could someone explain the difference between Program and Auto?

I believe that, in Program, the camera selects both the shutter speed and the aperture. And in Auto, the camera selects both of these, as well as white balance, ISO, etc.

Is this correct?

Jon


----------



## Dagwood56 (May 26, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> Could someone explain the difference between Program and Auto?
> 
> I believe that, in Program, the camera selects both the shutter speed and the aperture. And in Auto, the camera selects both of these, as well as white balance, ISO, etc.
> 
> ...


 
Auto mode is self-explanatory the camera does everything for you exept press the shutter button. In Program mode the camera chooses the ap & shutter {in some cases you can override this} and you have the freedom to choose ISO, WB.


----------



## Josh66 (May 26, 2009)

After some reading and messing around with my camera, it seems that the only real difference between Program and Auto is the flash.

In Auto, you have no control over the flash - it's going to fire if the camera thinks it needs to.
In Program it will only fire if you manually activate it.

I knew there had to be _some_ difference other than RAW, WB & ISO...  If those were the only differences, why do 35mm cameras have Program mode?


----------



## MikeBcos (May 26, 2009)

Dagwood56 said:


> Jon_Are said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone explain the difference between Program and Auto?
> ...



The D40 can even push the button for you, you set a pre-determined focus distance and as soon as something is in focus it takes the shot. 

Auto will also pop up the flash, if your camera has one. I use P an awful lot, but I never use Auto, I still want to control ISO etc.


----------



## JerryPH (May 26, 2009)

50% manual mode, 40% aperture priority mode, 10% shutter priority mode, 0% P-mode or auto.

I feel that I did not pay thousands of dollars for a camera with incredible capabilities and leave the decisions (which are easy to out think and out perform), in the hands of some Japanese engineer that has no concept or care about my needs. 

That is my choice, though... and if P-mode turns your crank, go for it.


----------



## musicaleCA (May 26, 2009)

Mmm, bashing the engineers isn't really fair. They have an understanding of professional photographers' needs, enthusiasts' needs, and amateurs' needs. That's why they handed the former M, Av, and Tv, and the latter P and full Auto (along with a host of other modes that won't be useful at all to the former, but possibly to the latter). That's also why they gave you AF, AE, AF points, AI Servo, AF Servo, IS, iTTL, E-TTL, and a whole host of wonderful tools to use that make your life easier. </rant>



			
				[URL="[URL]http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/mikebcos.html[/URL] said:
			
		

> MikeBcos[/URL]"]The D40 can even push the button for you, you set a pre-determined focus distance and as soon as something is in focus it takes the shot.



At which point does the camera make me coffee in the morning so I'm less inclined to sleep-in past sunrise?


----------



## Josh66 (May 26, 2009)

MikeBcos said:


> The D40 can even push the button for you, you set a pre-determined focus distance and as soon as something is in focus it takes the shot.



That's actually pretty cool.  I can see a few uses for that already...


----------



## Alpha (May 26, 2009)

fwellers said:


> Alpha said:
> 
> 
> > I almost always shoot in program unless I have a specific reason not to. Granted, I often have a specific reason not to, but for shooting on the fly I see no reason to go into full manual unless you're a luddite or practicing shooting without the aide of your camera.
> ...



It really depends on what kind of camera you're working with. On many manual focus cameras, the auto mode does not mean that the camera is automatically "choosing" an aperture, but controlling/setting it.

I think shooting manual all the time is kind of silly to be honest unless you're _always_ in a difficult lighting situation or _always_ in a studio. It's much faster to let your camera work for you and then modify when necessary than it is to set every setting every time. Once you learn what you're doing, the speed is much more of an asset than an impediment.


----------



## Jon0807 (May 27, 2009)

Every time I've used P my photos never come out right or I feel my camera is doing something I don't want it to.  I may not be understanding what P mode actually does but I don't like the feeling of losing control.  I'm usually 50% Av 50% M.  I use Av if I need to do quick shots or walking around cause I can always quickly set the aperture to whatever DOF I want.  But even with Av I have to make sure I'm metering correctly so the shutter is at the right setting, so lately I've been shooting mostly in M.


----------



## Baaaark (May 27, 2009)

I'm new, but program mode rocks.  If you adjust your exposure properly, it will only give you the right aperture/speed settings.  Its nice to only have options that make sense whenever you're rolling with your wheel.  Like I DON'T even want the option of 1/4000 when I'm inside... 

But it has to have the program shift option.  Otherwise it sucks.


----------



## haggis (May 27, 2009)

I think it depends a lot on what type of photos you take.

If you are simply carrying your camera with you while walkabout then Program mode is probably best as it means you can get grab shots rather than having to change settings and maybe miss an opportunity.

If however you mainly do portraits and weddings then it has to be Manual all the way. Same applies for any type of sports photos.


----------



## NateS (May 27, 2009)

Everybody in here is talking about how much faster it is to grab the camera in program mode and shoot.  How?  You still have a few selections to make in program mode as far as which of the settings the camera is giving you that you want?  How is that faster than aperture priority?  I grab my camera with it in aperture priority and all I have to do is spin the dial to the aperture I want (2 seconds max) and frame and shoot.  I can see where it would be helpful for a beginner to see how things work together, but for all of the people in here that understand their camera well, I don't see how that's faster or better than just setting your aperture and firing the shot.

(Not being a smart ***, just trying to understand how it's faster....I've never shot in program mode so I don't know.  I don't even know if mine works


----------



## musicaleCA (May 27, 2009)

I shot in program a few times, felt like I was on auto-pilot and with no creative control, and haven't touched it ever again.

TBH, if you're worried about missing a shot, it's not a question of using program mode or not. It's a question of keeping a very close watch on your environment, and predicting how things will develop before they do. If you anticipate enough, you can even have time to switch lenses.

On film this was a necessity, especially for candids. It had quite a lot to do with walking around with stops that were probably close to the right exposure in current lighting conditions, and guessing focal length and distance to the subject. Expose one shot right away if something develops, then get the correct settings and expose again and again.

Now toss in all the wonderful digital modes. You should still be anticipating, still planning ahead, but now the camera can give you the right exposure without you thinking about it. However, as a matter of personal preference, I know that in most cases I will want to be around f/4 (sadly my lenses aren't super-high-quality, so they both stop down to f/5.6 zoomed-in), to give me a good chance at catching movement in focus. So I set my camera on Av and let it handle the exposure. If I have time, I quickly check the histogram, adjust exposure comp, and continue shooting.


----------

